# The Future of RPG's in general?



## Armadillo-002 (Mar 31, 2009)

What holds for the future of RPG's in general. Long has time begotten when you and a small selection of friends would sit around a table & create an imaginary world, roles & classes designated to each person, and challenge the end boss, that would be your friend as 'they' created the game and world. What am talking about? table top RPG, a humble past time to the new modern incarnation. With superb graphics, orchestreal sound tracks, big plots and of course bold, brash, loud heroes/heroine. One thing did lack on the console RPG's and that is social interactions. On table top RPG you could sit and argue who will be the end boss, the hunter etc, with your friends and get a different perpesticve of things, which remained till the next chapter etc.  

Now is this the future of the genre; because in most RPG games, NPC/ characters are just static, and only give pre-scripted answers. but with games like Personae 4 & Mana Khemia, it is encourged to create a static but yet a social link. Helping with things that can't be reached on their own as a single character. 

Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## thepaladin (Mar 31, 2009)

I miss table-top (pen and paper) rpgs. I still have a large collection of pewter figures I painted and in some cases cut and designed myself. (I also have an even larger collection of unpainted figures ). I played AD&D edition 1, 2, and 3...stopped when they introduced 3.5 so quickly after 3. I also played a few other rpgs, but never had a good DM (refree) for those.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice collection Paladin.

I was always interested in the whole D&D thing but never had a club close enough to really see what it was all about.

Played a few RPG on the PC, but ended up (in the real world) joining a War Gamers Club. This club looked at everything from Napoleonic Wars to Wars fought BC. Even into the fantasy world of Warhammer. I found that I prefered the structured points approach of a game (ie both sides have the same amount of points to spend on a military force), rather than the set perameters of specific scenarios.


----------



## Urlik (Mar 31, 2009)

very nice collection Palladin.
I too have a collection of 25mm figures (mostly painted) including an ork army that can be used in WH battles up to around 2000 points 

I have been thinking about what I would reaaly like from an online RPG.
the main drawback at the moment is that the NPCs have to be scripted and, because of that, there are limited conversation options with them.
my solution would be to have 2 modes for online play.
a normal player character mode and a GM mode.
the PC mode would let you roll up/create your character in the classic way and create your avatar for the game world (including the purchase of whatever starting items your character can afford).
the GM mode would be for creating the quests/campaign from modular 3D map sections and populating it with MOB and NPC encounter points.
when the players interact with an NPC, the conversation would be held over ingame chat (voice or text) but the outcome would be based on a "roll" against the character's speach skill/charisma/intimidation, modified by the GM depending on how the player role played the situation.
combat could be done in the usual "click on the target you want to attack" manner (except that for the GM it would be more like an RTS than an RPG) or it could be turn based (like the old X-Com games)
it would be great if the voice chat had an effect on NPCs such as guards, so that if a player spoke, the sound would be heard by NPCs within a radius based on the volume and they would react accordingly (guards coming to investigate, etc)


----------



## Somni (Mar 31, 2009)

I know it is a small thing but in PC games NPC's who can either give good directions or mark the blasted place on my map would be nice.  I get fed up with the turn left at the big rock directions.  It would be nice at least to be able to come back to the NPC and say I couldn't find it, could I have some better directions please like you can in real life.


----------



## Omphalos (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not a gamer any more, but my brother is and many of his friends do OK writing games as a sideline to their careers. Seems like the number of games that have come out in recent years has absolutely exploded from what it was like when I was younger. Conventions seem also to have much higher attendences than when I was active too. I dont think RPG'ing is going anywhere anytime soon.

those miniatures look nice.  My bro was also really into painting them.  I remember he had this one brush with a single bristle on it that he used to paint iris' onto eyeballs with.  He won a few awards and had his stuff in hobby store windows and the like.  

Now that is something that is going away.  I dont see any hobby stores any longer.  Just comic book shops with gaming tables in front.


----------



## thepaladin (Apr 1, 2009)

That's maybe a quarter of the ones I have painted...the camera lens really isn't up to any detail.

I play the rpgs I can get...PC. I'd like to go back to some table top gaming, but can't right now. It seems to me that while the number of games is increasing, the type is narrowing..mostly the mmorpg type.


----------



## Omphalos (Apr 1, 2009)

Ever see this?


----------



## thepaladin (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool, always had to rig a way for the DM to hide their "stuff".


----------

